# Jolida Fusion JD-3502 Tube Integrated Amp



## Sonnie

The *Jolida Fusion JD-3502 Integrated Tube Amp* was introduced a couple of years ago at Rocky Mountain Audiofest and was again shown at RMAF in 2012, but has only recently been released by Jolida (Maryland). 










You won't find any info on Jolida's site at this moment, as they have only furnished it to a few select dealers, although I am sure any of their dealers could obtain the information if they asked. In my search for a tube amp for my two channel system I am setting up, there was in fact a Jolida dealer who had not heard of the 3502... so it does cause me to ask what kind of communication relations Jolida has with their dealers. However, I don't think I would let that stop me from buying their products.

The Jolida Fusion JD-3502 is a 60wpc remote controlled integrated amplifier that boasts upgraded parts, including a new circuit and an upgraded all aluminum chassis... which Jolida claims is all superior to the previously built Jolida tube amps, such as the 102, 202, 302, 502, etc. Power output wise, you would compare the 3502 to the JD502BRC or 502CRC, which costs about $500-600 less. includes 3 sets of gold plated RCA inputs (DVD, CD, AUX) and 1 set of balanced XLR inputs, as well as a home theater bypass input. It has fixed and variable pre-outs that can be used as a subwoofer output. It uses ALPS Blue Velvet volume control (audio potentiometer), custom coupling caps, ESA Clarity coupling caps, Hexfred Diodes and ceramic composition grid resistors.

Being the first Jolida amp designed for easier tube rolling, you can simply flip a rear switch on the back of 3502 to switch between the included 6550 tubes and optional EL34 tubes (which yield 50wpc). You can also order the 3502 with the EL34 tubes. From my investigations and research (not from experience) the EL34's have a warmer and more liquid midrange than the 6550 tubes, which have better bass control and can handle more difficult speaker loads. The 3502 can also accommodate KT120 tubes and produce about 80wpc.

Supposedly Jolida built it to compete with some of the bigger names in tube gear, such as Cary and Acoustic Research. Naturally the verdict is still out, as there have been no reviews of it yet. 

*Details and Features*

Full Aluminum Chassis Construction
Remote Control
Fully Integrated Stereo Amplifier: Input 600mV driving 60 watts, maximum 85 watts output.
Multiple Inputs: Front mounted selector switch 
Back Panel Switch to change from use of EL 34 to 6550 power Output Tubes
Bypass, fixed out, variable out
XLR and Mini Jack Inputs
Custom Wound Audio Transformers w/ a core of German grain oriented steel.
15th generation proprietary design. Secondary can be configured for a 4 or 8 ohm load.
EZ Biasing: Top panel bias testing terminal with bias adjustment controls.
State of the Art Components: Blue ALPS audio potentiometer, gold plated RCA input jacks, custom coupling caps, ESA Clarity coupling caps, Hexfred Diodes, ceramic composition grid resistors
MSRP $2,290 (Available only in black chassis at this time)
*Technical Specifications*

Rated Output Power: 60 W per channel at 8 ohms, 25Hz to 60KHz
Maximum Power Output: 85 W per channel at 8 ohms, 1KHz, at peak 50% duty cycle
Frequency Response: 8Hz to 130KHz + 1dB (at 1 watt into 8 ohms)
Distortion THD: Less than 1% at 20 V output, 28Hz to 15KHz
Circuit Type: Ultra Linear, Class AB
Tube Complement: Four EL 34 power output tubes or switch to four 6550/KT88 tubes. Two 12AX7A/ECC83 preamplifier tubes; Two 12AT7/ECC81 power driver tubes.

This is one of the amps I am giving heavy consideration to for my two channel system. It does look promising.


----------

